

Ukraine: Bugged Conversations, Meddling Superpowers - Paddywack
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-26079957

======
Paddywack
The fact that Ukraine's fate is being controlled by the normal suspects is,
sadly, unsurprising.

What I found intriguing was the fact that this conversation was bugged and
then released.

It's also interesting to read the editor's insights into what is happening
behind-the-scenes.

